# Comic Relief idea for March 2015



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

*Reposted here from "off topic" as suggested by another member.*

As I'm sure you know Comic Relief happens every 2 years and I had an idea to support Comic Relief 2015 (which takes place in March 2015) and wondered what the members of the TTF and TTOC thought,

My idea is for a Forum member to attach four Red Noses in the shape of the Audi logo to their TT and drive from one town to another and pass the noses to the next member who would take it on to the next town and so forth. The idea would be to visit as many towns as possible within a pre-determined period of time. The final leg would be to a venue on the Sunday where we'd try to get as many TTs as possible and maybe set a new record. If Audi UK were interested then maybe we could visit all 119 Audi Centres. Of course getting sponsorship from friends, dealers etc to raise funds would be the purpose of the exercise.

I would be happy to organise it (but it will require more than one person methinks!) but it would require good publicity on the TT Forum website. And if we did involve the Audi dealerships then we'd need the support of Audi UK.

But at this early stage I'd be interested to hear whether the Forum members think it is a worthwhile idea?

Peter

*I'll keep the updated list of people who said they are up for this here: *

Updated 24 March

glospete - Devon
Lollypop86 - Berkshire
Hilly10 - no location given
brian1978 - west coast Scotland
Callum-TT - Bishop Auckland
Stueyturn - Scottish Borders
EdwardRW - Suffolk
Sean-f - Newcastle 
Oett - Devon
bodmintt - Cornwall
TZL10 - south Scotland
TT4PJ - south of Birmingham
Djfrantik - South Wales
stuarte - Essex
Nadim_m - Staffordshire or London
egg1000 - North Wales/Chester
auditommy - Maidstone
TTMBTT - Carlisle
LewisJS - County Durham
Stillforreal - Swindon
T1 4LEX - Derby
brice1ie - Bristol
fixitagaintomoz - Hinckley (Midlands)
DinkyNinja - Stirling


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

If be up for it

J
Xx


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

I would be up for this, as long as we still have tt then 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

So far the following members have expressed interest in this idea. And I'll centre all further posts here in Events rather than Off Topic as it's probably mores relevant here:

Lollypop86 - Berkshire
Hilly10 - no location given
brian1978 - west coast Scotland
Callum-TT - Bishop Auckland
Stueyturn - Scottish Borders
EdwardRW - Suffolk
Sean-f - Newcastle

Obviously to make this happen we need MANY more than this number so if anyone else can be persuaded to give up some time in March 2015 please add your name!


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Count me in if you want help in Devon
Stewart


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

I would be willing to help in cornwall


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks guys and girls

Current list is:
Lollypop86 - Berkshire
Hilly10 - no location given
brian1978 - west coast Scotland
Callum-TT - Bishop Auckland
Stueyturn - Scottish Borders
EdwardRW - Suffolk
Sean-f - Newcastle 
Oett - Devon
bodmintt - Cornwall

Keep 'em coming please!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

That's a nice little list going

J
Xx


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> That's a nice little list going
> 
> J
> Xx


Yes and I've been in touch with my local Audi dealer (Exeter) who think it's a good idea. So I'm going to try to find a contact in the marketing department at Audi head office in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## TZL10 (Jan 5, 2014)

And another in South Scotland


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Great!

Current list is:
Lollypop86 - Berkshire
Hilly10 - no location given
brian1978 - west coast Scotland
Callum-TT - Bishop Auckland
Stueyturn - Scottish Borders
EdwardRW - Suffolk
Sean-f - Newcastle 
Oett - Devon
bodmintt - Cornwall
TZL10 - south Scotland

Any volunteers in the SE of England, and the Midlands?

Keep 'em coming please!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I would carry your nose through the Midlands for you if you don't mind a ragtop!!


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I would carry your nose through the Midlands for you if you don't mind a ragtop!!


You can go topless if you want! Many thanks for this. Still need many more especially in the south but thanks so far!

Current list is:
Lollypop86 - Berkshire
Hilly10 - no location given
brian1978 - west coast Scotland
Callum-TT - Bishop Auckland
Stueyturn - Scottish Borders
EdwardRW - Suffolk
Sean-f - Newcastle 
Oett - Devon
bodmintt - Cornwall
TZL10 - south Scotland
TT4PJ - south of Birmingham


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mines a roadster lol

J
Xx


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Mines a roadster lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Oops! Please excuse my inappropriate suggestion! Or perhaps on second thoughts it might get us even better publicity!


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Don't tempt her :roll:


----------



## Djfrantik (Dec 23, 2013)

I would be happy to help in South Wales. Fantastic idea.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Djfrantik said:


> I would be happy to help in South Wales. Fantastic idea.


Thanks for the support from Wales! Now how about you Southerners? 

Current list isdoes anyone known where Hilly10 is from as his/her profile doesn't say):

Lollypop86 - Berkshire
Hilly10 - no location given
brian1978 - west coast Scotland
Callum-TT - Bishop Auckland
Stueyturn - Scottish Borders
EdwardRW - Suffolk
Sean-f - Newcastle 
Oett - Devon
bodmintt - Cornwall
TZL10 - south Scotland
TT4PJ - south of Birmingham
Djfrantik - South Wales


----------



## stuarte (Nov 2, 2012)

I would be interested in helping in Essex


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm in Staffordshire or london


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks you stuarte and Nadim_m - your support is much appreciated. 

Current list is now:
Lollypop86 - Berkshire
Hilly10 - no location given
brian1978 - west coast Scotland
Callum-TT - Bishop Auckland
Stueyturn - Scottish Borders
EdwardRW - Suffolk
Sean-f - Newcastle 
Oett - Devon
bodmintt - Cornwall
TZL10 - south Scotland
TT4PJ - south of Birmingham
Djfrantik - South Wales
stuarte - Essex
Nadim_m - Staffordshire or London


----------



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

North Wales coast & Chester. Count me in. 
Or if the route dictated.... through the welsh hills to mid wales?

Alan


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks egg1000 - much appreciated.

I've written to MD of Audi UK today so let's see what results!

Current list is now:
Lollypop86 - Berkshire
Hilly10 - no location given
brian1978 - west coast Scotland
Callum-TT - Bishop Auckland
Stueyturn - Scottish Borders
EdwardRW - Suffolk
Sean-f - Newcastle 
Oett - Devon
bodmintt - Cornwall
TZL10 - south Scotland
TT4PJ - south of Birmingham
Djfrantik - South Wales
stuarte - Essex
Nadim_m - Staffordshire or London
egg1000 - North Wales/Chester


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Seem's there is a good list going now, just need everyone else to wake up 

J
xx


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Seem's there is a good list going now, just need everyone else to wake up
> 
> J
> xx


Yep but maybe it's a little early?

I did like your idea of a Facebook page - is that something you could assist with? (I'm an old fart who doesn't know how to spell Facebook let alone use it) :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

glospete said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Seem's there is a good list going now, just need everyone else to wake up
> ...


Sure I can set that up today, all info etc would be useful 

J
xx


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> glospete said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


That's great but I suggest we wait to see what response I get from Audi UK (hopefully next week) which may give us a direction.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have created an event here:

[url=https://www.facebook.com/even...ps://www.facebook.com/events/348661268608104/

It is invite only but I can change it, but we will need to know peoples locations etc

J
xx


----------



## auditommy (Oct 31, 2013)

I love very close to maidstone Audi.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

would you be interested in taking part also?

J
xx


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks auditommy.

Any mores offers for this?

Current list is now:
Lollypop86 - Berkshire
Hilly10 - no location given
brian1978 - west coast Scotland
Callum-TT - Bishop Auckland
Stueyturn - Scottish Borders
EdwardRW - Suffolk
Sean-f - Newcastle 
Oett - Devon
bodmintt - Cornwall
TZL10 - south Scotland
TT4PJ - south of Birmingham
Djfrantik - South Wales
stuarte - Essex
Nadim_m - Staffordshire or London
egg1000 - North Wales/Chester
auditommy - Maidstone


----------



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

We need a trial run!!!

(Any excuse). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

egg1000 said:


> We need a trial run!!!
> 
> (Any excuse).
> 
> ...


Not today we don't - if your weather is anything like it is here in Devon I (and my TT) are going absolutely nowhere 
A boat might be better :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

glospete said:


> egg1000 said:
> 
> 
> > We need a trial run!!!
> ...


Why not have a top gear style TT hovercraft lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

glospete said:


> egg1000 said:
> 
> 
> > We need a trial run!!!
> ...


Yeah, same here. Aquaplaned my way home! I put the spoiler up manually to act as a sail. I think it helped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

off work sick so my TT is just sat outside with the cover on lol

J
xx


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Sundays final venue location, would we be talking central UK, central England. I ask only due
to the fact that you seem to be attracting participants from all over the UK, top to bottom.

Add me to the growing list Glospete.  Audi replied yet?


----------



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm in County Durham and I'd love to take part 8)


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

For some odd reason I'm not getting notifications when someone subscribes to a thread I'm watching. So apologies for delay in replying.

Thanks for offer - much appreciated. I didn't get a response from the guy I wrote to at Audi UK so today I've sent a letter to the Head if Marketing so let's hope for a reply from him.

I'll do an update on latest list of participants at the weekend.

If any Admin is reading do you know why my subscriptions have disappeared and no new ones register?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Sounds good! Count me in!

Rich ( near Swindon )


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Any help you need Pete just shout

J
Xx


----------



## T1 4LEX (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm up for this I'm in Derby so can do around the Midlands area. There is a dealership in Derby and a good route to Nottingham.... If not further if required. I'm easy! Filling the Midlands gap! Cheers

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd be up for this!! Great idea!

Bristol area!


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

TTMBTT said:


> Sundays final venue location, would we be talking central UK, central England. I ask only due
> to the fact that you seem to be attracting participants from all over the UK, top to bottom.
> 
> Add me to the growing list Glospete.  Audi replied yet?


Yes I assumed central England for the final venue.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry for radio silence but I have not been receiving notifications - my change of email provider meant that the TTForum was blacklisted (perhaps amplified blacklisted LOL) so I have now registered a different address and am now receiving notifications.

Latest situation is that I got no reply from Audi UK but I have found a different contact name there so have sent another letter to him last week. I will be disappointed if they don't even have the courtesy to reply even if they don't like the idea but let's see. I still think we have a workable project even if the Audi dealerships are not involved.

Many thanks for the recent additions and apologies for not responding (but see above). Latest list is:
glospete - Devon
Lollypop86 - Berkshire
Hilly10 - no location given
brian1978 - west coast Scotland
Callum-TT - Bishop Auckland
Stueyturn - Scottish Borders
EdwardRW - Suffolk
Sean-f - Newcastle 
Oett - Devon
bodmintt - Cornwall
TZL10 - south Scotland
TT4PJ - south of Birmingham
Djfrantik - South Wales
stuarte - Essex
Nadim_m - Staffordshire or London
egg1000 - North Wales/Chester
auditommy - Maidstone
TTMBTT - Carlisle
LewisJS - County Durham
Stillforreal - Swindon
T1 4LEX - Derby
brice1ie - Bristol

We are missing people in the South of England so anybody out there .....

Once I (hopefully!) get some response from Audi UK we'll know the direction we're taking so the real planning can get under way. Thanks to Lollypop86 sand TT4PJ for their offers of help - much appreciated and I'll definitely be taking you up on it!

I did get an email from the events secretary at the TTOC saying that he liked the idea and would be discussing at the recent committee meeting but I've heard nothing further from him.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry I've been busy sorting out ultimate dubs and I have been on holiday as well. We have a contact with Audi UK so will try and get some help.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

^^^^ he's like beatlejuice or the candy man. Say his name and he appears.


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Pete, beginning to gather pace. Might be an idea when updating attendees to update on the opening post
on pg1. Saves trawling for yourself.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Take the Facebook event link too I've made it an open event now

J
Xx


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
My TTS is into Halesowen Audi in a couple of weeks time for the MOT. So will ask a few questions of the management about this.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

im up for it, Hinckley (midlands)


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

malstt said:


> Sorry I've been busy sorting out ultimate dubs and I have been on holiday as well. We have a contact with Audi UK so will try and get some help.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


If you want me to either forward you a copy of my letter or send it direct then please let me know by PM.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Will be in touch on Monday, off to London for the weekend.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> im up for it, Hinckley (midlands)


Great stuff - many thanks.

Where are you Southerners though?


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Following a suggestion by TTMBTT I will update the list of people at the bottom of the first post in thus thread.


----------



## DinkyNinja (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah I'd be up for that too. I'm based in Stirling


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

DinkyNinja said:


> Yeah I'd be up for that too. I'm based in Stirling


Thanks for that. I've added your name to the first post and updated it.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just got this back from Audi:

Subject:
Comic Relief
Dear Ms Slattery

Thank you for your recent email advising us of your idea for fundraising in next year's Comic Relief.

Please be assured that I have forwarded your email to our Product Marketing Department, who will contact you directly if they
wish to discuss this further.

Thank you for taking the time to contact us and may I take this opportunity to wish you every success with the above.

Kind regards

Yvette Hibbin
Customer Relations Advisor
Audi UK
T 0800 699 888
E [email protected]

It's something I guess

J
Xx


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Just got this back from Audi:
> 
> Subject:
> Comic Relief
> ...


Unfortunately I got this back from Audi yesterday:



> Dear Peter
> 
> Thanks very much for your note to Nick Ratcliffe, I look after events and sponsorship for Audi UK.
> 
> ...


So I think we may need to rethink how we approach idea - still absolutely do-able as my original idea laid out. The events secretary of the TT Club also has a contact inside Audi so lets see what you and he get back from them.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

urgh what a douche! lol

Well we can still do it without Audi and maybe speak to independants in each of the areas to see if we can get them on board instead?

J
xx


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Members on here who have expressed interest could always approach their closest dealer with a headed letter to see how many might be interested to come onboard independently. 
Maybe we could offer some sort of token, framed certificate or something for participating in some way? 
Offend, getting a radio station involved helps companies to get onboard! National publicity does wonders. Get a radio presenter on one of the drives.... 
None of these might work or even be of interest, but no harm in trying.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

brice1ie said:


> Members on here who have expressed interest could always approach their closest dealer with a headed letter to see how many might be interested to come onboard independently.
> Maybe we could offer some sort of token, framed certificate or something for participating in some way?
> Offend, getting a radio station involved helps companies to get onboard! National publicity does wonders. Get a radio presenter on one of the drives....
> None of these might work or even be of interest, but no harm in trying.


Some really good ideas - I'm just waiting for the TTOC to get back to me because they said they have a contact within Audi UK. If that fails then we're on our own and can plan accordingly.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

bump

J
xx


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I haven't forgot Pete honest, will try and get something sorted.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

After much soul searching I have regretfully decided not to pursue this idea. The support from the Forum members was great (and I thank you all for that) but there were not really enough of them to make it workable. The killer blow was the total lack of interest shown by Audi UK which did surprise and disappoint me.

Thanks again and I think it could have been a great event but that's life I guess. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Peter


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

that's a shame it could have a been a great event

J
Xx


----------



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

It was a good idea. Shame it didn't get the support it deserved. Nothing ventured though, got to admire the inspiration and will.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

egg1000 said:


> It was a good idea. Shame it didn't get the support it deserved. Nothing ventured though, got to admire the inspiration and will.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your words of support - much appreciated.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Stupid Audi......Could have been sooooo good!

J
xx


----------

